# "Cyberwar" nicht mehr nur Science-Fiction-Szenario



## Newsfeed (2 Februar 2011)

Die Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz setzt sich erstmals mit der Bedrohung durch den Cyberwar mit staatlichen Akteuren auseinander.

Weiterlesen...


----------

